# Gentoo freeze [solved]

## mrl4n

After a fresh installation with gnome 3.16, Xorg 1.16 and systemd, system is very unstable with repeated freeze. 

In the terminal i see a tons of errors and warnings 

```
dic 10 09:23:11 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: libpng error: Not a PNG file

dic 10 09:23:11 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (tracker-extract:3626): Tracker-WARNING **: Call to gst_discoverer_discover_uri(file:///home/mist3r/Immagini/istock-photo/Lloyd_s.eps

dic 10 09:23:11 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (tracker-extract:3626): Tracker-WARNING **: Call to gst_discoverer_discover_uri(file:///home/mist3r/Immagini/istock-photo/justice8.ep

dic 10 09:23:11 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (tracker-extract:3626): Tracker-WARNING **: Call to gst_discoverer_discover_uri(file:///home/mist3r/Immagini/istock-photo/1721420_ill

dic 10 09:23:11 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (tracker-extract:3626): Tracker-WARNING **: Call to gst_discoverer_discover_uri(file:///home/mist3r/Immagini/istock-photo/iStock_0000

dic 10 09:23:11 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (tracker-extract:3626): Tracker-WARNING **: Call to gst_discoverer_discover_uri(file:///home/mist3r/Immagini/istock-photo/iStock_0000

dic 10 09:23:11 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (tracker-extract:3626): Tracker-WARNING **: Call to gst_discoverer_discover_uri(file:///home/mist3r/Immagini/istock-photo/iStock_0000

dic 10 09:23:11 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (tracker-extract:3626): Tracker-WARNING **: Call to gst_discoverer_discover_uri(file:///home/mist3r/Immagini/istock-photo/iStock_0000

dic 10 09:23:11 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (tracker-extract:3626): Tracker-WARNING **: Couldn't create PopplerDocument from uri:'file:///home/mist3r/Downloads/gestionepratiche-

dic 10 09:53:02 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: ATTENTION: default value of option force_s3tc_enable overridden by environment.

dic 10 09:53:06 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: WARNING: content window passed to PrivateBrowsingUtils.isWindowPrivate. Use isContentWindowPrivate instead (but only for frame script

dic 10 09:53:06 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: pbu_isWindowPrivate@resource://gre/modules/PrivateBrowsingUtils.jsm:25:14

dic 10 09:53:06 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: nsBrowserAccess.prototype.openURI@chrome://browser/content/browser.js:15174:21

dic 10 09:53:06 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: viglink.click</b@http://a.disquscdn.com/next/embed/alfie.f51946af45e0b561c60f768335c9eb79.js:1:7985

dic 10 09:53:06 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: viglink.click</<@http://a.disquscdn.com/next/embed/alfie.f51946af45e0b561c60f768335c9eb79.js:1:9008

dic 10 09:53:06 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: viglink.onClick@http://a.disquscdn.com/next/embed/alfie.f51946af45e0b561c60f768335c9eb79.js:1:17261

dic 10 09:53:06 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: .bind/<@http://a.disquscdn.com/next/embed/alfie.f51946af45e0b561c60f768335c9eb79.js:1:487

dic 10 09:53:06 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: .on</</f<@http://a.disquscdn.com/next/embed/alfie.f51946af45e0b561c60f768335c9eb79.js:1:4252

dic 10 09:53:06 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: .exceptionLogger</</<@http://a.disquscdn.com/next/embed/alfie.f51946af45e0b561c60f768335c9eb79.js:1:2685

dic 10 09:54:31 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: console.error:

dic 10 09:54:31 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: [CustomizableUI]

dic 10 09:54:31 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: Custom widget with id loop-button does not return a valid node

dic 10 09:54:31 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: WARNING: content window passed to PrivateBrowsingUtils.isWindowPrivate. Use isContentWindowPrivate instead (but only for frame script

dic 10 09:54:31 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: pbu_isWindowPrivate@resource://gre/modules/PrivateBrowsingUtils.jsm:25:14

dic 10 09:54:31 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: nsBrowserAccess.prototype.openURI@chrome://browser/content/browser.js:15174:21

dic 10 09:54:31 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: CreatePopunderFF4/_0x45d0x3[_0xe766[13]]/this[_0xe766[14]]@http://ads5a.dfiles.eu/upload/1509/ad22942395ff2c97.htm?canp=adv_7015a8596

dic 10 09:54:31 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: CreatePopunderFF4/_0x45d0x3[_0xe766[13]]@http://ads5a.dfiles.eu/upload/1509/ad22942395ff2c97.htm?canp=adv_7015a85963371cdbbeb48f9775e

dic 10 09:54:31 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: CreatePopunderFF4@http://ads5a.dfiles.eu/upload/1509/ad22942395ff2c97.htm?canp=adv_7015a85963371cdbbeb48f9775e17232:17:723

dic 10 09:54:31 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: opPPFunc@http://ads5a.dfiles.eu/upload/1509/ad22942395ff2c97.htm?canp=adv_7015a85963371cdbbeb48f9775e17232:45:12

dic 10 09:54:32 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: console.error:

dic 10 09:54:32 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: [CustomizableUI]

dic 10 09:54:32 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: Custom widget with id loop-button does not return a valid node

dic 10 09:55:29 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (tracker-miner-fs:3599): Tracker-CRITICAL **:   (Sparql buffer) Error in task 0 of the array-update: UNIQUE constraint failed: nie:Da

dic 10 09:55:29 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (tracker-miner-fs:3599): Tracker-CRITICAL **: Could not execute sparql: UNIQUE constraint failed: nie:DataObject.nie:url (strerror of

dic 10 10:21:59 webandhardware org.gnome.evolution.dataserver.Sources4[3431]: ** (evolution-source-registry:3572): WARNING **: secret_service_search_sync: must specify at least one attr

dic 10 10:44:02 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (nautilus:3598): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -15 and height 34

dic 10 10:44:02 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: Activating service name='ca.desrt.dconf'

dic 10 10:44:02 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: Successfully activated service 'ca.desrt.dconf'

dic 10 10:44:02 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (nautilus:3598): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -15 and height 34

dic 10 10:44:22 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (eog:5073): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: The property GtkCellRendererPixbuf:follow-state is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It 

dic 10 10:44:23 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (eog:5073): EOG-WARNING **: Failed to open file '/home/mist3r/.cache/thumbnails/normal/e95f0a3f7f85f494b78c1b2e66cbd3b8.png': File o 

dic 10 10:44:40 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (gnome-shell:3535): Clutter-WARNING **: clutter-actor.c:9919: Actor 'StWidget' tried to allocate a size of 0,00 x -2,00

dic 10 10:46:53 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: nvLock: client timed out, taking the lock

dic 10 10:47:09 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (zenity:5149): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: The property GtkMisc:xalign is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed i

dic 10 10:47:09 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (zenity:5149): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: The property GtkMisc:yalign is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed i

dic 10 10:47:09 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.

dic 10 10:47:14 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: ###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel::Call] Error: Channel timeout: cannot send/recv

dic 10 10:47:14 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: ###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel::Call] Error: Channel timeout: cannot send/recv

dic 10 10:47:25 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (2-S, 17, 0x8318d8, 0x00006a2c, 0x00007960)

dic 10 10:47:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (0-S, 17, 0x8318d8, 0x00007960, 0x00007960)

dic 10 10:48:46 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: nvLock: client timed out, taking the lock

dic 10 10:48:53 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: ###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel::Call] Error: Channel timeout: cannot send/recv

dic 10 10:48:59 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (zenity:5172): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: The property GtkMisc:xalign is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed i

dic 10 10:48:59 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (zenity:5172): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: The property GtkMisc:yalign is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed i

dic 10 10:49:07 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.

dic 10 10:50:00 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: ###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel::Call] Error: Channel timeout: cannot send/recv

dic 10 10:51:37 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: nvLock: client timed out, taking the lock

dic 10 10:51:54 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (zenity:5218): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: The property GtkMisc:xalign is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed i

dic 10 10:51:54 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: (zenity:5218): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: The property GtkMisc:yalign is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed i

dic 10 10:51:54 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.

dic 10 10:52:04 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: ###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel::Call] Error: Channel timeout: cannot send/recv

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) [mi] EQ overflowing.  Additional events will be discarded until existing events are processed.

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE)

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) Backtrace:

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 0: /usr/bin/Xorg (xorg_backtrace+0x56) [0x58e216]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 1: /usr/bin/Xorg (mieqEnqueue+0x24b) [0x5702db]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 2: /usr/bin/Xorg (QueuePointerEvents+0x52) [0x4501e2]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f9c873f2000+0x60a7) [0x7f9c873f80a7]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f9c873f2000+0x687d) [0x7f9c873f887d]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 5: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x762f8) [0x4762f8]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 6: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x9fc57) [0x49fc57]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 7: /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x7f9c93900000+0x33550) [0x7f9c93933550]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 8: /lib64/libc.so.6 (nanosleep+0x2d) [0x7f9c939b839d]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 9: /lib64/libc.so.6 (usleep+0x34) [0x7f9c939e1994]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 10: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f9c8ea0f000+0x5a2c46) [0x7f9c8efb1c46]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE)

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) [mi] These backtraces from mieqEnqueue may point to a culprit higher up the stack.

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) [mi] mieq is *NOT* the cause.  It is a victim.

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) [mi] EQ overflow continuing.  100 events have been dropped.

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE)

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) Backtrace:

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 0: /usr/bin/Xorg (xorg_backtrace+0x56) [0x58e216]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 1: /usr/bin/Xorg (QueuePointerEvents+0x52) [0x4501e2]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 2: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f9c873f2000+0x60a7) [0x7f9c873f80a7]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f9c873f2000+0x687d) [0x7f9c873f887d]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 4: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x762f8) [0x4762f8]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 5: /usr/bin/Xorg (0x400000+0x9fc57) [0x49fc57]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 6: /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x7f9c93900000+0x33550) [0x7f9c93933550]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 7: /lib64/libc.so.6 (nanosleep+0x2d) [0x7f9c939b839d]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 8: /lib64/libc.so.6 (usleep+0x34) [0x7f9c939e1994]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE) 9: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f9c8ea0f000+0x5a2c97) [0x7f9c8efb1c97]

dic 10 10:53:26 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: (EE)

dic 10 10:53:27 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: nvLock: client timed out, taking the lock

dic 10 10:53:31 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: [mi] Increasing EQ size to 1024 to prevent dropped events.

dic 10 10:53:31 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: [mi] EQ processing has resumed after 183 dropped events.

dic 10 10:53:31 webandhardware /usr/libexec/gdm-x-session[3418]: [mi] This may be caused by a misbehaving driver monopolizing the server's resources.

dic 10 10:53:56 webandhardware gnome-session[3433]: ###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel::Call] Error: Channel timeout: cannot send/recv

```

my system 

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.2.24 (python 2.7.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.21-r1, 4.1.12-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.12-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4820K_CPU_@_3.70GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16364716 total,  12577808 free

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   4194300 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 09 Dec 2015 11:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p39

ld ld di GNU (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p39::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

W-H_Overlay

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

local-crossdev

    location: /usr/local/portage-crossdev

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 10

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=3 --load-average=5.0"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="it_IT"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support readline sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aex avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

There is installed two OS; with the other i don't have problem, then isn't an hardware problem.

Thanks in advanceLast edited by mrl4n on Sat Dec 12, 2015 1:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

should be changed to

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

Can you try to install

the recent KDE desktop?

----------

## mrl4n

I have an Intel core I7 (8 core), i can change the value, but probably need only for emerge, or not?

Why i must change my DE? i don't like KDE

----------

## Tony0945

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Why i must change my DE? i don't like KDE

 

Because Gnome3 is unstable crap.  And whatever you switch to, junk the systemd. That's where your error messages are coming from. You will probably have to re-install to get rid of systemd.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

The displayed errors are from wrong programmed routines in Gnome.

Why is systemd a crap?

Just try to install latest stable version of KDE. And see.

----------

## TigerJr

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

>  *mrl4n wrote:*   Why i must change my DE? i don't like KDE 
> 
> Because Gnome3 is unstable crap.  And whatever you switch to, junk the systemd. That's where your error messages are coming from. You will probably have to re-install to get rid of systemd.

 

Did you see stable linux?

----------

## mrl4n

I'm sorry, but the post is for suggest about the problem, and not for opinions about linux...maybe in other forum section   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## john.newman

Looks like nvidia is at the bottom of the trace .. i'd suspect that actually.

```
/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f9c8ea0f000+0x5a2c46) [0x7f9c8efb1c46]
```

Try with an older (or newer) version of nvidia-drivers.  Or even try nouveau .. it's fine these days and doesn't taint the kernel.  Unless you're playing games or something you'll get on fine with that driver over the one from nvidia.

----------

## mrl4n

I'm using nvidia-drivers 355.11-r2 that probably is the latest. I can try with some older.

Edit: i've emerge again the same nvidia drivers, and now don't freeze in the last two days. Thanks

----------

